# Foot in the door



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Got a call from a major bank with branches all over the other day. One of their branches was having sewer back up issues. So I loaded up the equipment and headed over. Pulled a toilet and power augered the whole line and got the drains flowing again. In and out in 2 hours. Manager was so impressed he put a call out to higher ups and now I'm looking at a exclusive maintenance contract for all of their buildings within a 300km distance, which equates to about 40-50 buildings. I'd be doing all plumbing, drain cleaning and gas fired equipment maintenance.

Hmmm might need a few extra pairs if hands.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Did you use a solid core or a sectional?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Did you use a solid core or a sectional?


Who sez he doesn't use hollow core?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Who sez he doesn't use hollow core?


Or a blow bag...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If it is BOA or a few of the others be careful how much credit you extend to them.... :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Or a blow bag...



Well, he did say "power augered", I think that discounts the idea of a blowbag.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Or a blow bag...


You can only blow clear to the next vent with a blow bag (and better be damn certain the blockage isn't past the vent :whistling2. He said he cleared the whole line through the closet bend.

I can usually force a 1/2" solid core through a closet bend, but not always. I've run out 3/8" in 4" but it makes me nervous every time.

Just curious what could reliably clear a gut line through a closet bend is all (I'm guessing a K-60 w/ 7/8").


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> Who sez he doesn't use hollow core?


Do you use hollow core on drum machines? I've thought about that a few times, but never tried it.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> You can only blow clear to the next vent with a blow bag (and better be damn certain the blockage isn't past the vent :whistling2. He said he cleared the whole line through the closet bend.
> 
> I can usually force a 1/2" solid core through a closet bend, but not always. I've run out 3/8" in 4" but it makes me nervous every time.
> 
> Just curious what could reliably clear a gut line through a closet bend is all (I'm guessing a K-60 w/ 7/8").


I get my 3/4 solid core through a 4" closet bend. Not saying I like to but will if other options aren't available. Sled machine btw.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Do you use hollow core on drum machines? I've thought about that a few times, but never tried it.


I've run a 9/16 hollow core on my sled machine for the last 12 yrs.


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Ran 3/4 solid core through on my drum machine, no problems


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Epox said:


> I get my 3/4 solid core through a 4" closet bend. Not saying I like to but will if other options aren't available. Sled machine btw.



Flex leader?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Flex leader?


Always. I'm a firm believer in them. It"s much kinder to the fittings on those tough turns. Which now that you mention it, the leader is hollow core.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I've run a 9/16 hollow core on my sled machine for the last 12 yrs.


Whose cable and which machine do you run.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Do you use hollow core on drum machines? I've thought about that a few times, but never tried it.


Yes, hollow core, although the back end into the reel is cable in cable inner core.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Whose cable and which machine do you run.


Coast Manufacturing and their cable.


----------

